# Ephedrine in Australia



## Action-Jackson (May 8, 2006)

I was thinking of ordering some Ephedrine over the internet, and was just wondering if that would be "Legal" seeing as it has been banned over here in Australia. Do the package "people" check for this kind of stuff?


----------



## seth042280 (Jun 7, 2006)

yes they do check . Its the same with people ordering pills from Canada. Pot is legal in Amsterdam but you wouldnt order it over the net..think of it that way . Its a banned drug now unfortunately.In the states at least


----------



## pengers84 (Jun 8, 2006)

It is very tough getting anything into Australia, very strict laws.


----------



## assassin (Jun 9, 2006)

Y Is Ephidrene Banned??????


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 9, 2006)

Because crack heads use it make meth ands it???s the key ingredient. Without it you don???t have meth. Meth is just the same as cocaine. Plus people abuse it by taking too many pills and then their heart explodes and they die. That???s why the tablet form of Vasopro Ephedrine is scarce and hard to find. The new for is the soft gels, which are also hard to get for resale unless you have a connection.


----------



## assassin (Jun 9, 2006)

wow even this they use it as a drug .....


----------

